# Gaggia Cubika pressure problem when removing the filter holder (it explodes!!)



## Comerino (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello clever people,

First post, so here goes...

I have a problem with my Gaggia Cubika. When releasing the filter holder after brewing an espresso the machine seems to have built up pressure and explodes the coffee grinds all over the floor. I don't get this all the time, but it's becoming a worry so i tend to leave it in the machine and switch it off until the pressure has dissipated.

I also think that the coffee is not as hot as it should be.

I am going to order a replacement filter holder gasket and fit that to see if it helps.

I'd like to point out that I'm not super savvy when it comes to technical chat so i may need 'dumbing down'.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't think the cubika has an over pressure valve (OPV) so you will need to give it a bit of time before taking the portafilter off, a new seal might help a bit. How long are you leaving it to heat up? Should take at least 15-20 mins.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a Cubika (The black model) and it used to do the same thing sometimes. I used to have to release the portafilter slowly to relieve the pressure. As GCGlasgow says, they don't have an OPV valve to take the pressure away from the portafilter after brewing.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

It's the solenoid valve that releases group pressure.

If the machine doesn't have one, just wait a bit for the pressure to dissipate before releasing portafilter.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the valve in the head behind the screen sticking (ball and spring)


----------

